# Who's in Missouri



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

How many forum members do we have from Missouri. I live at Springfield, how about the rest of you guys and gals.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Me!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

yep, 1 mule in Missouri :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Sorta like a one hoss town huh??:mrgreen:


----------



## RonJ (May 6, 2006)

Me too. St Louis suburbs.


----------



## packingheat (Aug 6, 2006)

Washington MO


----------



## vtrguy (Nov 25, 2006)

I am in st charles mo.


----------



## Zor Omega (May 22, 2007)

I live in st. louis county


----------



## Sidewinder47 (Jun 4, 2007)

Piedmont. 120 miles south of St.Louis.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

*Missouri*

My SEMO username is my location


----------



## tobor (Jul 15, 2007)

I dont know about Missouri mule but my oldlady calls me an ass alot...

St. Charles her...


----------



## minidriver (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm here in Springfield too,, where do you usually shoot?


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

minidriver said:


> I'm here in Springfield too,, where do you usually shoot?


It has been awhile since I was able to go shooting. However I did go this past Thursday to the Bass Pro range. I have 3 guns that I have had for several months but havn't had time to shoot. I put about 100 rounds through my new Kimber RCP (sweet shooter), 100 rounds through my new 1998 model Walther P99 (fantastic gun) and about 30 rounds through my 1974 model Walther PP. They were all very accurate and fun to shoot. The Walther PP had some failures to eject. It appears to be a weak extractor. Anyway good to hear from you, maybe we can get together at the range some day and compare guns.


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm new to the Forum and living in House Springs Mo.


----------



## thc_hurley13 (Jun 13, 2007)

Kansas City here! I go through Springfield twice a year on the way to Chadwick


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

KC Here!:smt039


----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

*I'm in Independence, Missouri*


----------



## Mode1 (Feb 20, 2008)

New to this forum, new to Republic Missouri.


----------



## Bill J (May 28, 2008)

*Born, raised, and staying in Mo*

El Dorado Springs

Bill


----------



## Capt Cook (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm in Springfield also.
I do some shooting at Bass Pro & I also went to Andy Daltons outdoor range out past Willard. Nice place but at $3.00 an hour & a break every 15 minutes to change your targets you really don't get to do much shooting unless you want to keep firing at the same target.

I might be going to Bass Pro on Monday 6/16/08 or to Andy Daltons if I can get the wife to go with me(she wants to shoot outdoors).


----------



## Poppa7563 (Jun 2, 2008)

KC area. 

Poppa


----------



## Freakdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sedalia, MO for me.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

St. Louis County.

Anyone have a range recomendation?


----------



## ski_crazy (Dec 2, 2008)

Holts Summit just north east of Jefferson City on hwy 54.


----------



## Lance0812 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Missouri*

North St. Louis county, here


----------



## nist7 (Dec 16, 2008)

KC reporting in!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Wentzville here!

I shoot at the Busch Wildlife range.

When we moved here, I used to shoot off my back porch into the woods. If I shoot off my back porch now, I would put out the living room windows of several houses in the new subdivisions behind us! Grrrrr....

Edit: Have started going to the unmanned range at the Logan Wildlife Area near Silex. There is also an unmanned range near Warrenton, but have not been there yet.

Scott


----------



## booger78z28 (Jan 3, 2009)

North of the river , KC area :smt1099


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

St. Louis Burbs here. :smt023


----------



## Taurusp3 (Dec 21, 2008)

KCMO metro area North


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

Live here in Saint Peters.


----------



## jframe (Apr 3, 2009)

*Missour*

North St. Louis county.


----------



## fwk (Apr 14, 2009)

I am in Imperial mo
Just joined the site.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Another one from Springfield here. I like Busick State Park but the old man that rakes up everybodys brass has me pissed off (multiple reasons). I have been going to Pleasant Hope more recently. It's north on H Hwy about 15 minutes from Springfield.


----------



## lynxpilot (Apr 18, 2009)

Booger County (Douglas) near Ava. I shoot on the farm. Work in Springfield between Battlefield and Republic.


----------



## Mo9MM (May 8, 2009)

Springfield here.


----------



## Jigger (Dec 28, 2008)

St. Joseph, MO here.

Or 60 miles north of KC if that helps.:smt1099


----------



## bowhntr13 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kimberling City


----------



## Snorky47 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cape Girardeau


----------



## steverino (Jul 17, 2009)

New member from Maryville.


----------



## gunnersmith (Aug 10, 2009)

Gunnersm new to forum residing in High Ridge, shooting in IDPA for over ten years at Hallsville, St. Louis Benchrest and now at Arnold Rifle & Pistol.


----------



## joe63111 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Misssouri*

I'm in St. Louis, City:smt023


----------



## Masteryoung (Sep 27, 2009)

Im from Hillsboro. Outside of St. Louis.


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

*Also from Missouri...:mrgreen:*

Chesterfield. Intend to go to Busch one of these days...:smt083


----------



## Yankee Station (Oct 4, 2009)

*Me too*

Cape Girardeau


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

So theres about 5 of us in Springfield and 1 in republic,,, we should organize a group shoot
:smt070
:smt068
:draw:
:snipe:
:smt066
:smt067
:rip:
:smt160


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Saint Louis Missouri.


----------



## nun (Dec 27, 2009)

O'Fallon


----------



## allred509 (Feb 15, 2010)

Poplar Bluff mo. :smt023


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Missouri*

I am in Bridgeton MO. I do most of my shooting on private ground in Warren ,Crawford and Miller Counties.


----------



## KCEsq (Mar 10, 2010)

booger78z28 said:


> North of the river , KC area :smt1099


Same here:smt023


----------



## Hammerhead6814 (Nov 30, 2009)

Kansas city, Liberty, Reporting in! :smt1099


----------



## euphoria24 (Apr 21, 2010)

Joplin missouri here! 30 mins. west of springfield


----------



## pabst_20 (May 30, 2010)

Marshall, MO


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

pabst_20 said:


> Marshall, MO


I was born in Marshall, MO.


----------



## armedcitizen (Nov 7, 2010)

Platte City here! :smt1099


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Just found this site. Thought I might as well join...


----------



## berreez (Dec 29, 2010)

Freakdaddy said:


> Sedalia, MO for me.


I live in Sedalia also. So where do you shoot? I just joined the Rod and Gun Club so I'll be out there allot!


----------



## Izzy4700 (Jun 4, 2010)

Fulton, I shoot on my farm.


----------



## Huber (Jan 29, 2011)

Crystal City, MO about 20 mins south of STL newbie here


----------



## papajohn (Nov 8, 2011)

Another new guy, living in South St Louis City near the brewery. A target-rich environment, but they won't let me shoot the ones that need it most!

I belong to the Town & Country Gun Club in Maryville Illinois, and the Arnold Rifle & Pistol Club.


----------



## auggy53 (Feb 7, 2012)

no. st louis county here too


----------



## jframe (Apr 3, 2009)

N. St. Louis County.


----------



## FLN (Apr 2, 2012)

Long time handgunner but new to forum. Located in St. Charles. Shoot on family farm.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Parkville here, just a few miles from Parma Woods.


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

this thread needs a jump start...St. Louis here


----------



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillsboro 1/2 hour south of stl.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Oct 3, 2013)

new here,born in Mo. and aint never left. Butler,about 70 miles south of 
k.C.


----------



## billheck60 (Oct 5, 2013)

I sort of do. We have a lake home on LOZ and will retire there in about 4 years, God willing. Sioux City, IA the rest of the time. Between the two places I'd take MO any old time!


----------



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm in Lawrence County, between Springfield and Joplin, right off I-44.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

I live in Edgar Springs, Mo outside of Ft. Leonard Wood


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

I take it your a FLN Lover! I have a FLN 40cal and I just purchased a 5.7X28, what a sweet shooter it is.


----------



## rdawg1951 (Mar 18, 2015)

High Ridge


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Yep northeast Missouri.


----------



## B111 (Sep 6, 2015)

st louis county


----------



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

St. Charles, MO here.


----------



## oldmellow (Oct 4, 2014)

K C area ,Grandviewmo.


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

Jesse James home town


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm in Butler, about 70 miles south of KC.


----------

